# 2018 TT RS -- Performance issues after fuel recall?



## Nebuul (Oct 27, 2020)

Hello,

I have APR stage 1 E85 low grip on my vehicle along with the APR TCU with no hardware mods. Prior to the latest recall, I could go out to a back road nearby and would regularly get about 3.04s 0-60 according to my draggy. Prior to the recall, I flashed everything back to stock. I got the recall, then went and flashed back to the same programs. Ever since then, I'm only getting 3.3+ seconds, which is absurdly high.

Has anyone else experienced anything similar? I've had no other changes to the car.

Thank you!


----------



## Thumper3 (Mar 13, 2016)

I had the recall done a couple months ago. I actually had my ECU and TCU tune completely removed by my tuner before taking in because there was also an ECU software update as well, then had them both re-installed afterwards.

I do not drag or measure 0-60s, but have not noticed any issues on the street or the track. Car pulls and runs normally in E85 mode, though I have the high torque tune. Do you measure your E85 percentage? It's possible just got a bad batch and it's cutting back?

Edited for spelling lol


----------

